# Cydectin and milking



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I am wondering how long you have to wait to drink the milk after using Cydectin? I can't remember exactly what I read, but I know the with-holding time was a very long time for other drugs (like Quest) using the Moxi-stuff (can't recall the name of the ingredient?). Also, can I overdose a tiny Nigie? My almost 8 week old is only 11 pounds. Would you give her 1/2 a CC? And I should do this every 3 weeks??? Won't that cause resistance to Cydectin? 

Thanks.
Monica


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you don't worm without doing fecals except for maybe the first time cydectin is 1 cc per 22 lbs so 1/2 cc would be just right. 
No milk withdrawl on cydectin tho I wait for human drinking 3 milkings.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, I thought you did right after kidding....regardless of doing a fecal. 101 says to start worming babies at 3 weeks. Don't wait until you see worms, prevention is best........if I understood it right.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

right and that is true but you don't want to worm every goat every 3 wks you will build up resistance. what is it saying is for tapes in kids and that is using safegard or valbazen Does yes you want to worm them the day of freshening.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

It said if your kids are dam raised, then use Cydectin because they are being exposed to adult worms. If they had tapes, wouldn't I see the tapes? 

Thanks.
Monica


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well not necessarily and for me personally I am not going to use cydectin every 3 weeks without doing fecals on anything. Remember you don't even know if your wormer is working or getting the correct worms without fecal checks.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, I am doing fecals regularly. I'm just nervous I am missing something. I feel sure I'm not missing eggs, but the lungworm larvae picture is what made me nervous. I don't think I'm seeing that, but I'm not SURE! I do have some teeny tiny things shaped similar to that, but the ends look different. Maybe it's just fiber?? I can't pay the vet $19 to keep checking for me. Do you think I could bring a slide to you someday when I am in Azle so you can tell me if I am missing something? Or maybe I can get my husband to put my slide online for me.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I feel better now. I looked in 101 and saw picture of plant hairs that are commonly misidentified as worm larvae. That looks like what I am seeing.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

There are many fibers left in fecal material that can mimic larval stages but you can tell they are live organisms by looking for the ends. They are obviously flattened on one end and tapered on the other and the size is a key too. They will be a uniform size. Lungworm is easily preventable with normal wormers. Don't be nervous unless someone looks stressed outside your normal cycle of worming. Just watch anyone who is coughing closely.
Do you know that your animals are resistant to lesser wormers? I would save cydectin for when you cannot get a clean fecal with valbazen or ivermectin. If you have not had goats on your land for very long the chances are that your local populations of parasites will respond to treatment with Ivermectin-or I-Plus. I always use Valbazen on kids as it has a wide margin of safety and is known to get tapes.
Lee


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Isn't there a long withholding time on Ivermectin? We've not had any animals on our land for a long time and so far, we've not seen worms here either. I'm just watching closely and don't want to miss anything.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Withdrawal times don't make any sense. They are not backed up by studies in goats Cydectin is the same family of chemicals as Ivermectin so how can one have no withdrawal and one have 49 days. I have seen articles that say not approved for use in goats and that means there have been no withdrawal studies. And I have seen Valbazen that family labeled as DO NOT use in lactating goats so......looks like lots of conflicting info out there.
As Vicki said before- all that is found in the milk is the carrier not the original chemical.
I would add that if you are spraying for flies you are in much more danger from the residues of that than anything in the milk from degraded wormer.
Lee


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Well...that was what I was wondering, too. Doesn't make sense. Are there laws for Grade A dairies...about which wormers they can use and how long they have to wait? I guess at the worst we will be wormed ourselves ).


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes on Ivormectin plus only use this 100day prior to freshening for the kids then use the valbazen or safegard for tapes as cydectine doesn't get tapes and use cydectin on any does in milk or levisole which has a 4 day milk withdrawl. Now this is just what I do on my farm which is in the same area as you are. use the cydectin on the kids now this once and then do your fecal checks and use the valbazen or safegard for the tapes regularly. and yes you can bring a fecal over


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Sondra. Unless I see an immediate problem, I'll just let you know when I"ll be in Azle and I will bring the prepared slide and even my microscope so it won't take too much of your time.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Monica you need to get a parasite book, there are a few listed in goatkeeping 101, Veterinary Parasitology Reference Manual by Foreyt etc...

Fecals is something I don't have time to help local folks with, I think you are much better off taking a slide you have a question on to your vet. If you are fecal sampling, other than lungworms, some flukes and tapes, which are three diagnosis you need to get from the vet, you can handle the rest of this yourself....count the eggs of one species in your chambered slide, if it multiplies out to what you are uncomfortable with 600 this time of year for me, 400 in a really good milker or young milker, than I worm, refecal 7 to 10 days later and I expect to see a really good kill, if not I know something is wrong.

I don't worry about resistance in my kids, because although they are getting wormed every 3 weeks with something, first for mostly tapes this year I am using Zimectrin Gold, once weaned they move into a pen with heavy brush, they eat with their heads up and rarely do my juniors have enough eggs on fecal to be wormed until I worm prebreeding. I use prevention on my kids for both cocci and worms because by the time you see enough eggs to fecal kids of either, you are loosing condition or have some intestinal sloughing from either or both. But this is just what I do.

The info I have in from kidding to breeding is simply an overveiw of what I do, and why...it changes each year and is already in need of being rewritten, as you gain your management you will tweak it all obviously for yourself. IF you fecal sampling than my prevention in your herd may be overthetop unneeded info. 

But nobody can tell you what exactly will work for your herd, what will work as a wormer, what resistant worms you purchased in the goats you have right now...it's not so much about what was on the property before you added goats, it's about the resistant superworms your goats have before you even purchased them. Vicki


----------

